# The best fat Burner



## rolyat52 (Feb 22, 2006)

I want a fat burner that doesn't amp me up. feeling jittery all the time is no fun.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 22, 2006)

rolyat52 said:
			
		

> I want a fat burner that doesn't amp me up. feeling jittery all the time is no fun.



The best fat burner is burning more calories than you eat.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2006)

another shamless plug I know...but seriously my product Lean Fuel Extreme was designed to NOT cause any jitters, check it out: www.bodybuilding.com/store/imag/fuel.html


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 22, 2006)

rolyat52 said:
			
		

> I want a fat burner that doesn't amp me up. feeling jittery all the time is no fun.


Here are a couple of "stims" that you can take on a daily basis without all the unwanted side effects.  They are Basic Cuts and Scorch.  Now, Melting Point is not a stim, so you don't get all the potential side effects like you are talking about; however, I feel it is one of the best fat burners on the market.  Here is some information on it to see if you think it might interest you.  If you have any additional questions whatsoever, please feel free to ask or e-mail them.  Thanks.

http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/meltingpoint.pdf


----------



## topolo (Feb 22, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of "stims" that you can take on a daily basis without all the unwanted side effects.  They are Basic Cuts and Scorch.  Now, Melting Point is not a stim, so you don't get all the potential side effects like you are talking about; however, I feel it is one of the best fat burners on the market.  Here is some information on it to see if you think it might interest you.  If you have any additional questions whatsoever, please feel free to ask or e-mail them.  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.designersupps.com/product_writeups/meltingpoint.pdf




I have a question....why doesn't it work?


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 22, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I have a question....why doesn't it work?


I have no idea why it did not work for you.  You didn't want to post the information I asked, so therefore it is impossible to assist you.  Good day!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I have a question....why doesn't it work?



lol, is there any supplement you have not tried yet?


----------



## Rottweiller (Feb 22, 2006)

ALRI's Venom ... so far, my favorite hands-down.

For a quick energy fat burner "helper" - VPX's Redline drink works decent as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I have a question....why doesn't it work?



Let me ask you a serious question, and I'd for once appreciate a serious reply:  why do you have to act like such an a-hole so often?

You know that you don't think it doesn't work.  You and I both know that there is tons of excellent feedback on the product from hundreds of users.  You have read much of them yourself.  You have probably read the detailed write-up and understand its mechanisms of action.

And while it may not have worked at all for you, and I can respect that, and I can respect you right to share that EVERY opportunity you get, you know that there was much more behind and implied by your assinine comment quoted above.  It was out of place, out of context, and misleading.

So please stop.  I ask you this in as sincere of a way as possible.  I am asking you this as someone who despite all of your silliness has answered dozens of your emails about our products, other products, regimines for your clients, and so on.  

I am simply asking that you stop harassing and misleading.  Feel free to continue to make fun of me, DS, whatever, just stop the misleading information.

Thanks.


----------



## brentls49 (Feb 22, 2006)

I would say try SAN Tight.  It won't get you all amped up like Lipo 6, vpx redline and hydroxycut do.


----------



## topolo (Feb 22, 2006)

How is saying it didn't work for me misleading? What is misleading is your new board reps saying repeatedly that they are unaware of any negative feedback, when I have said that I saw nothing from it many times. I believe Rocco also tested it with minimal results.

I would also point out that I have said on many occasions that I like Rebound a lot. Do you have an objection to me praising that product? Or do you only wish to silence me when I say that something didn't work?

And yes, you have helped me in the past and I appreciate that. But my comments are no more out of line than your reps misstating the facts.

However, out of respect for you I promise to never post a negative or positive thing about DS again. I also promise to stop encouraging friends, clients, and people at the gym to go to your website and review your products.




			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Let me ask you a serious question, and I'd for once appreciate a serious reply:  why do you have to act like such an a-hole so often?
> 
> You know that you don't think it doesn't work.  You and I both know that there is tons of excellent feedback on the product from hundreds of users.  You have read much of them yourself.  You have probably read the detailed write-up and understand its mechanisms of action.
> 
> ...


----------



## topolo (Feb 22, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> lol, is there any supplement you have not tried yet?



Cissus RX will be next. I hope TP doesn't mind if I post my opinion of that after I use it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, you really don't understand anything I wrote, did you, Topolo?

I said I fully EXPECT you to state your opinion, good or bad.  What I asked was that you stop the misleading comments, like the one I quoted above.  It was misleading, and you know it.  It works for many people, and works quite well.  There are certainly a number of reports of people that it does not work for.  I have seen plenty myself, and I do not frequent the boards as much as I once did. I do follow the feedback, good and bad.  When there is sufficient bad feedback, we work to fix the product, not silence the feedback -- that is not what I am doing here, and you know it.  So can we stop playing games?

As a for example, the feedback on our original dosing scheme for MP was not up to par, and so we had to reevaluate and tweak the formula slightly.

Moreover, we are collecting feedback (good and bad) on all products and will link them all on our website.

Now, as a wholly separate issue, our reps most definitely should not be stating that we do not know of any negative feedback.  If he/they hasn't seen any, then I will have to remedy that situation.  Feel free to email me about that, or speak with them directly.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Topolo,*

I'm not going to argue with you on an internet forum.  It just doesn't mean that much to me.  I have a life that requires so much more attention than this bodybuilding supplements forum.  Maybe it makes your day, but I could care less.



TwinPeak, sorry, but I was being honest when I stated that I haven't read a bad review on MP.  I'm not lying, but I also realize that I have not read every single review ever done on MP either.  I will stop making that statement, but I was not being untruthful.


----------



## topolo (Feb 22, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to argue with you on an internet forum.  It just doesn't mean that much to me.  I have a life that requires so much more attention than this bodybuilding supplements forum.  Maybe it makes your day, but I could care less.



If you care less, then why respond?


----------



## topolo (Feb 22, 2006)

I sent you an email.



			
				Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Wow, you really don't understand anything I wrote, did you, Topolo?
> 
> I said I fully EXPECT you to state your opinion, good or bad.  What I asked was that you stop the misleading comments, like the one I quoted above.  It was misleading, and you know it.  It works for many people, and works quite well.  There are certainly a number of reports of people that it does not work for.  I have seen plenty myself, and I do not frequent the boards as much as I once did. I do follow the feedback, good and bad.  When there is sufficient bad feedback, we work to fix the product, not silence the feedback -- that is not what I am doing here, and you know it.  So can we stop playing games?
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 22, 2006)

I spoke to quickly.  Just found out from my web guy that our server is down, so I may not get it for a few days, cut and paste into a PM.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## canuck muscle (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been taking Lipo-6 for the last 3 weeks without getting the shakes. Seems pretty mellow to me.


----------



## Robboe (Feb 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

>



Lean Xtreme is pretty sexy too. And non-stimulating.

Sesamin/SesaThin is also worth checking out.


----------



## topolo (Feb 23, 2006)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Lean Xtreme is pretty sexy too. And non-stimulating.
> 
> Sesamin/SesaThin is also worth checking out.



Thank you Rob


----------



## Fifedogg (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Diet is the best Fat burner.  But my rat likes Clen.


----------



## muchachooo (Apr 25, 2006)

hmmm and the last word who have in this question? The Best fat burner  and numer one ist ................???????????



send 
birchmen@tlen.pl from Poland


----------



## Drunkenmonkey (Apr 27, 2006)

*Fat Burners...*

I was wondering if anyone here has tried Hydroxycut Hardcore?  I recenly ordered a bottle of 120 capsules.

I'm 5'10" and weigh 140lbs and am at about 13% bodyfat, however MOST is in my belly and causes me to have a small gut.  I'm looking to get my abs back and get my body fat down, then get on some muscle gainers and put on some lean muscle.  Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jerryjb5959 (Apr 27, 2006)

I recommend Jet Fuel it really gets your metabolism fired up and it does not leave you all jittery.


----------

